# Questions about having teeth pulled



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our Beau had one tooth pulled and we didn't have any major issues with his recovery. I belive (it was a long time ago) that we gave him Rimadyl for pain/inflammation and kept him on soft food for a while. I guess I'm not much help. 

I'm sorry for Sky, and hope the extractions go well without complications. Keep us posted.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My friend's old schnauzer just had four teeth pulled that were abscessed. Their vet didn't even give him antibiotics BEFORE the surgery, just after and he did fine.

Sasha (6 months) may have to have two small incisors pulled to adjust his bite next month. I am hoping he can just be sedated and not totally under a general anesthesia.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Charlie, now 12+, had multiple teeth pulled, along with extensive oral surgery, when he was maybe 7 years old. He had a few rough days when he needed serious pain meds, but he has been fine since then. I suspect he needs more dental work now, but there is so much going on with him that I am reluctant to "put him under" for oral surgery. 

What I recall from his previous surgery is that we soaked his regular kibble in water for several hours (the amount of soaking depends on the kibble) and mashed it up with a fork to produce a substance that he recognized but that didn't need chewing while his mouth was sore. If we were facing this again, I'd put him a familiar canned food for a few weeks. Mashing up kibble is hard work, and I think I did that for 2-3 weeks. 

I recall a prescription pain med (stronger than Rimadyl, but I don't remember what it was) for maybe 3 days, and then Rimadyl for several days. This drill reminds me of what it was like when I had my wisdom teeth pulled back in the dawn of time, by the way.

A friend who has many pets, both canine and feline, asserts that pulling their decayed or impacted teeth can result in greatly improved quality of life.

Hope this helps. Good luck with Sky.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My Senior, Lexi, recently had teeth pulled...
Antibiotics and pain meds post surgery...
Soaked her food for one day...then just served with water as is our usual.
She bounced back very quickly...she ate a bit carefully for a few days, but ate with gusto.
She was teasing and trying to play with the other dogs 1 day post surgery. She was chewing on her favorite chew toy the day after surgery.
I did pre-surgery blood work and requested that they push IV fluids during/after surgery to help keep her hydrated post surgery. After some members experiences with post surgery bloat...I really didn't want to have her drink much...and believe that it helped her body flush the anesthetic.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

My 9 yr. old foster came to me right after having 22 teeth pulled (and that's not a typo!) I don't know what was done pre-op, but she was on antibiotics when she arrived and she managed to eat very well - wet food mixed with small kibble and soaked in warm water. In a couple of weeks she was on regular kibble. In spite of all of the changes and, I'm sure, some pain she was very happy and I know she had to feel better


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

These surgeries are pretty routine. My cat had at least 5 teeth pulled at age 11 and she did great. They did bloodwork beforehand to make sure everything was fine. She needed some pain injections after surgery and was on antibiotics for good measure.

She will probably be pretty sore. She may or may not want to eat her kibble (assuming that's what you feed her). I tried to give my cat wet food after her surgery but the only kind she likes is dry, so she was eating that well.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

booklady said:


> My 9 yr. old foster came to me right after having 22 teeth pulled (and that's not a typo!) I don't know what was done pre-op, but she was on antibiotics when she arrived and she managed to eat very well - wet food mixed with small kibble and soaked in warm water. In a couple of weeks she was on regular kibble. In spite of all of the changes and, I'm sure, some pain she was very happy and I know she had to feel better


WOW!! 22 teeth...I never realized they had so many. I was so worried she would not be able to chew but I guess Sky will adjust. Bless you for taking in this foster and helping her!!

Thanks everyone for the helful information. You guys are the best. I feel better about having the surgery done. Our vet keeps telling us that Sky will feel so much better. We started mixing some canned food in with her kibble today. Thanks for the tip GoldensGirl. I will also ask for the IV fluids LibertyME. Thanks again everyone for the encouragement!!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

My Bear (the GR I grew up with) had 6 teeth pulled when he was 7, all his front teeth, it took a while for him to figure out how to eat and take cookies without dropping them, when he was around 10 (I think it was 10) he had his eye teeth capped. Both times he did good, had adjustment issues and needed some softer food till his gums toughed up a bit but otherwise he was a happy go lovey dovey dog  As long as you give her tons of kisses and hugs she will do well


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

Praying very hard for Sky and you today-I know she will be fine.

Did the vet do blood test prior to surgery? Our vet does.


----------

